# Probably asked before but... private EMS reponse, "go kit"?



## MarkusEMS (Apr 30, 2013)

Some say, once you turn EMS you never turn back and there's no such thing as off duty. Different local, state regulations provide different answers to what an EMT or paramedic is legally obligated to do when on the way to work or heading home or even totally off paid duty. 

I apologize if I can't seem to find any postings re: this topic but maybe someone can recall prior discussions and send me over there or answer here, its up to you 
Thanks! 

Here's my question - how many of you have a personal response kit in their car, their house that they can grab at any moment, drop in an OPA and get someone stabilized until the on-duty EMS shows up on scene?

Bonus question: if your kit does incl. adjuncts such as OPA. NPA - any leads on sources to get them affordable as you won't use them again once you maintained an airway....

Thanks for any leads, links and thoughts
- Markus


----------



## MrJones (Apr 30, 2013)

I get the impression you didn't use the search function before posting your questions.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 30, 2013)

This sticky will provide some information regarding "Duty to Act."

This topic has been discussed at length, I recommend doing a site:EMTlife google search if the forum search is not sufficient. 

You might also considering researching what interventions fall under the Good Samaritan Act in your state. In many states, inserting an airway adjunct goes beyond basic first aid and you may not be covered by the GSA if something goes wrong.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 30, 2013)

There are numerous threads about this so I will try to keep it short. 

When you are off duty you are off duty. Unless your state has a specific law stating otherwise you have no legal responsibility to respond to an emergency. If you do choose to respond you are acting as a good Samaritan and not as an EMT. You are covered by good Samaritan laws to provide basic first aid and prudent care. If you exceed that basic scope you are no longer protected under those laws. 

There is no reason to carry an OPA/NPA. You should not be placing them off duty.

Your jump kit should include.....
1) cell phone.
2) Gloves 

That is all. /End thread 

But seriously. If some one is coding I will provide CPR (No rescue breaths), if they are choking I will perform the Heimlich, if they are bleeding out on the side of the road I will hold pressure, anything outside of that they are on their own.


----------



## MarkusEMS (Apr 30, 2013)

thanks for the link re: Duty to act, came across this one before and as initially mentioned, I'm aware of regional differences...may main question was regarding jump kits in your POV and people's thoughts and practices on that  

- Markus

p.s. the word jump kit just jumped in my mind when I read the response as initially I searched for "go kit"  "response kit" etc. and then decided to post my question


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

:deadhorse:


----------



## Achilles (Apr 30, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> :deadhorse:



How else do you make glue?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 30, 2013)

Back in 2006, Matt and Jon were jump baggin' it...

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3037


----------



## Bullets (Apr 30, 2013)

Chase said:


> Your jump kit should include.....
> 1) cell phone.
> 2) Gloves
> 
> ...



I disagree about the contents of a personal kit, but i think it should be just that, personal. What do you need to treat yourself? Prescriptions? basic blowout kit? I carry a 4in roller, a cravat, tape, ibuprofen, a few bandaids, neosporin,tweezers, ect. But its for me to treat my injuries, not for anyone else

As far as rendering aid when im off duty and out of town, CPR or maybe direct pressure. But it has to be a major life threat to get me to stop and assist.


----------

